# next stop - Gustavo Dudamel



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mahler - Symphony No.2 - Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra - Gustavo Dudamel (Full HD 1080p)*

*Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)

Symphony No.2 in C minor, "Resurrection"

Miah Persson, soprano
Anna Larsson, mezzo-soprano

National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela
Gustavo Dudamel

Performed in the Royal Albert Hall for the BBC Proms 2011*

Young phenomenal orchestra. Gigantic rich symphony! I did not listen to whole now, but I will soon buy some potato chips and a non-alcholic beer or five, and let me entertain.
Brilliant performance! And the video is entertaining as well, showing all the dedicated faces of this young musicians.

youtube comments

*Many thanks for this wonderful concert k.Vlacho

Danke für die ausgezeichnete
Qualität!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Gustavo Dudamel Johannes Brahms variations sur un thème de Joseph Haydn en si Majeur opus 56a*

Fine interresting music, but something is not right with the sound here


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dudamel & GSO - Brahms Hungarian Dance No. 1*

*Recorded in Gothenburg november 2010 as an encore after Stravinsky's Firebird. Brahms' Hungarian dance no. 1 with Music Director Gustavo Dudamel and the Gothenburg Symphony in Gothenburg Concert Hall, Sweden.*

Beautiful melody! But this video stops for me....

*youtube comments

I could listen to this a zillion times ....﻿

Beautiful ...just beautiful ...the best conductor ever ...his South American passion is reflected in conducting this Orchestra ...amazing !﻿

So colorful, so emotional..... just beautiful! Love it!!!!

I think the brown haired girl playing oboe -- she has a pony tail -- is cute. Oh yeah, and I love the music, too. This is a great intro to the Hungarian Dances.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique (OPRF, Dudamel, 2009)*

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France & Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra
Direction : Gustavo Dudamel 
Paris Salle Pleyel, 23 octobre 2009

This is a fantastic work!
Very nice performance

*youtube comments

Typical Dudamel! Knows the score inside-out and thoroughly understands its underlying harmonies. And lets the orchestra and us know ﻿

Between love and music, there is this difference: love can not give up the idea of the music, the music can give an idea of love .
Hector Berlioz.﻿

Superb performance! Gustavo Dudamel seems to express Berlioz intended emotions, with his very aggressive conducting!
Great video too! (Although pity percussion not fully covered: disapointed we're not show the tubular bells nor snare drums).﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Gershwin: An American In Paris / Gustavo Dudamel - Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra*

Amusing, entertaining music!
Brilliant performance. And it is always entertaining to watcv Dudamel.

*youtube comments

Brilliant performance and very well recorded. Thanks for keeping the sound quality when uploading

Lucky choice to listen to this and good start for a rainy Sunday morning in Seattle. You Tube is a wonderful blessing.﻿

If ever there was a piece of music that touched me to my core and filled me up, its this. Simply superb. This is the beauty of life expressed musically. Music from heaven, performed by angels and mixed by a sound engineer with incredible skills. Thank you for uploading. Completely uplifting to the soul.﻿*


----------

